
For Black CEOs in Silicon Valley, Humiliation Is a Part of Doing Business - 0zymandias
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-16/black-lives-matter-highlights-adversity-facing-black-tech-ceos
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23540162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23540162)

